
Making Django and NoSQL Play Nice - twampss
http://www.slideshare.net/kingkilr/making-django-and-nosql-play-nice
======
axiom
I thought this was going to be about Django-nonrel

<http://www.allbuttonspressed.com/projects/django-nonrel>

------
epochwolf
Don't waste your time. There is nothing to see here.

~~~
wizard_2
There is if you're interested in the future development of the django
framework. I am, and I found it interesting. Alex is one of the core leads of
the django project and does a lot of good work with django and python.

There's obviously isn't high interest for most people here so they're not
upvoting or commenting. If you're not interested skip over the slides.

~~~
epochwolf
My issue is there is no content. The slides basically state Django backend is
tied to SQL which is extremely obvious to anyone that's read the
documentation. (My opinion)

What would be far more interesting would be some discussion of the approach to
handling NoSQL in Django. (Slides are really lame for conveying information by
themselves)

~~~
simonw
Here's a write-up of the talk from someone who was live blogging from the
conference: <http://reinout.vanrees.org/weblog/2010/05/24/no-sql.html>

